# 1998 Altima radio, visor & power window problems



## GearHead27 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello y'all,

New member here. Now, keep in mind that I'm a total beginner to car stuff, so please explain technical terms/jargon. 

I have three problems with my 1998 Altima for which I want free or almost free self-repairs, if possible. I have attached photos.

1) The front passenger visor has fallen off. How to reattach? *See the two pictures

2) The stereo volume knob does not respond accordingly to turning. That is, I could keep on turning it to increase/decrease volume and it will make the clicking sound it should but the volume may change just a bit. Therefore, I have to turn it very carefully for it to work. How to fix? See attached photo 

3) Finally, the front passenger power window button works selectively. The passenger may be able to pull the window down. However, it may not work for coming up. In that case the driver has to pull it up from his side. How to repair?

Thanks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would like everything to be free, as well, but some things are what they are!

1) The visor is broken. You could get a new one from Nissan, which is likely expensive. You can try and find one in a salvage yard ( try Carparts.com). The anchor plate may be able to be plastic welded back onto the visor, but you would need to find a shop that has a plastic welder (usually body shops) and even then, they may not be able to and it would still cost you.

2) Sounds like there is an internal failure within the radio. There are places that can repair the radio for a fee. You might be able to find one in a salvage yard or on Ebay, for a price. You could replace it with an aftermarket head unit.

3) It's difficult to say what the problem is with your window by only your description of the problem. Sometimes the glass will bind in the rubber glass run; lubrication the glass run with silicone spray lube will fix this. Or, you could have a broken window regulator or a bad switch. A broken regulator would need to be replaced to fix. If it's the switch, you might be able to take it apart (carefully) and clean the switch contacts to get it working. Otherwise, you would need to get a replacement switch, new or used.


----------



## yingsterv (May 29, 2015)

*sun visor.....*

ok for your sun visor and you really want to save money and want to do what i did then do this............

1) unscrew the two screws off where it attached to the ceiling.
2) put the visor back through the holes as much as you can.
3) get a regular size rubber band and just wrap it around the little notch as much as you can. that will hold and keep the visor from falling out.
4) put screws back in and screwed it back up and you are done.

hope this help because it doesn't cost you anything except for the rubber band....


----------

